# "Missed a bit"



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

I know this has been done before. No one has to reply if they don't want too, I'm laying in bed thinking of all of the stupid comments people say when you clean your car. I don't mock anyone for maintaining there lawn or there garden when I walk past. Also it's that patronising look people give you that winds me up. What I wouldnt give to be able to just clean my car without some "witty" remark or strange look!!

Aaaaahh rant over




Thank you all

Jack


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

yep been there got the tshirt, to say its irritating is an understatement, the thing is I dont think they realise how annoying they are being


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

If I park mine on your drive you can do mine. Love it makes me giggle everytime. NOT.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ur gonna rub the paint of that.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine use too say you are going to take the paint of Trip be careful and they laugh, then on a few occasions they have take their car too a 5 pound car wash that time as too when I wash mine most on the street take theirs to the car wash to clean there's; each of their own.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I guy on my road who _I thought_ had caught the detailing but shocked me today. Telling me that I was wasting my time as it was going to rain. (I knew it wasn't going to & it didn't)
I laughed this off at first and said it'd been about 3weeks since the wash so it needed to be done (true), he just kept saying I was wasting my time, again & again


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

636 said:


> I know this has been done before. No one has to reply if they don't want too, I'm laying in bed thinking of all of the stupid comments people say when you clean your car. I don't mock anyone for maintaining there lawn or there garden when I walk past. Also it's that patronising look people give you that winds me up. What I wouldnt give to be able to just clean my car without some "witty" remark or strange look!!
> 
> Aaaaahh rant over
> 
> ...


Id love to turn the pw on them and say "nope, dont think I have" :devil:
:thumb:

Mike


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

PaulinLincs said:


> If I park mine on your drive you can do mine. Love it makes me giggle everytime. NOT.


I just give them a price and that seems to shut them up real quick!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I have never got the patronising look, I think that would really **** me off......

I get all the 'detailing sayings' thrown at me in good fun, and that just makes me smile. What does annoy me is people walking past thinking they're funny calling my Lexus a Toyota.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> I have never got the patronising look, I think that would really **** me off......
> 
> I get all the 'detailing sayings' thrown at me in good fun, and that just makes me smile. What does annoy me is people walking past thinking they're funny calling my Lexus a Toyota.


I can sympathise, a neighbour called my golf mk4 r32 a 'Gary boy' car. I felt myself twitch with anger

Thanks for all the replies everyone. Feel free to let your anger out with me!! Feels better knowing I'm not the only one


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Try being a decorator where people walk past saying 'missed a bit' then going home and washing the car to relax then some tawt walking passed and saying 'missed a bit'. 

It's all I f****ng hear!


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Guys,

A couple of cheeky comebacks to try:-

"I'll bring mine over and you can do it next" "Err, OK! Are we talking about your car or your Mrs? Don't mind either way!"

"You've missed a bit!" "Cheers mate, that must've been when I nipped away for 5 mins to give yer Mrs one!!"

Don't think you'll get too much grief after that... Mind you, be prepared to be taken up on the offer, you just don't know what goes on in some streets?? 

:devil:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> I have never got the patronising look, I think that would really **** me off......
> 
> I get all the 'detailing sayings' thrown at me in good fun, and that just makes me smile. What does annoy me is people walking past thinking they're funny calling my Lexus a Toyota.


But it is... it says so on the inside of the wheels...  

I get it all the time. The missus says the car gets more attention than she does.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

A quick blast with the snow foam would make them move on, I'm sure!


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

ImDesigner said:


> A quick blast with the snow foam would make them move on, I'm sure!


Hahaha


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

My neighbour says the classic 'you'll make it rain' every time I wash a car. I heard it 3 times over the weekend :lol:
The worst part is that I think she genuinely believes the science behind it.

I might start saying it to her when she waters the garden, which happens to be every day. Even in the rain!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

"haha if ye wash that much more, you'll wash the paint off! haha!"

...

...

...

No. Not haha. Give it a rest. Move along. Nothing to see here. Unless you want yours done? lol


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

What i do is set SF lance to thickest setting and just cover them in a thick layer of foam! :thumb:


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll give you a fiver if you do mine as well ...


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

My neighbour always says the same thing to me. " you like polishing your car don't you" best thing is when im not polishing I might be claying or anything....
He should know better as well since he has been a mechanic for rover and vospers


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

"you keep polishing that and they'll be nothing left..."
hmm yeah... NOT!


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Some utter classic quotes in here that I can imagine most of us have heard! "It's not even dirty" is another one that riles me


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, for sure we've heard them all so I won't repeat them and prolong the torture!!

But my neighbour wandered over when I was doing my wife's car and commented I had been on it all day.. I just said yes and it won't be finished until this time tomorrow... He raised his eyebrows, shook his head and wandered off... two days later, he caught me outside and said - That does look good though...just like new..

He has a new black focus and in the sunshine has the typical swirls all over it... I just smiled and said - it looks better than new - I don't think he got my point!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

"It'll only get dirty again" ha ha ha ha 
Well you wipe your @rse after a dump don't you?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Perhaps it would be better if nobody ever spoke to one and other, what a fuss over a bit of boring banter.

When living in London, a typical London Street where few chat to each other, it was part of the pleasure washing the car, quite why it provoked a communication is beyond me but I enjoyed the banter..........even if I'd heard it a million times before.

Gone all posh now with my own drive, miss the chat.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

minnnt said:


> But it is... it says so on the inside of the wheels...


No sh!t Sherlock! 

It's not what they say, it's them thinking they're funny!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

minnnt said:


> :lol:


you should see the puzzled looks I get when I say the engine is a Yamaha!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> I enjoyed the banter


Agreed, i have struck up a conversation with many of the passers by, the familiar faces and dog walkers etc.

Feels nice being more of a member of the community, and hopefully they feel im am approachable too.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> Agreed, i have struck up a conversation with many of the passers by, the familiar faces and dog walkers etc.
> 
> Feels nice being more of a member of the community, and hopefully they feel im am approachable too.


I'm not sure how approachable you are with a noisy spinning DA in your mits! :lol::lol::lol:

:buffer:

Cheers Ben


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

James Bagguley said:


> Agreed, i have struck up a conversation with many of the passers by, the familiar faces and dog walkers etc.
> 
> Feels nice being more of a member of the community, and hopefully they feel im am approachable too.


Me too, I live in a small close so I see everyone. I don't get annoyed by the comments or anything  in fact, I now clean a few of their cars in exchange for tea and biscuits :thumb: saves me making lunch on a sunday. Haha!


----------



## NorvernRob (Jul 4, 2013)

One of my neighbours posted on Facebook that he timed me washing the car against his slow cooker, and the slow cooker won  He's a mate though so it was just banter.

I'm a postie, and the equivalent saying I have heard hundreds of times is 'if its a bill you can take it back' - everyone who says it seems to think its hilarious and they just made it up.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> I'm not sure how approachable you are with a noisy spinning DA in your mits!


:lol: Very true! Also my leaf blower drying tool sees people crossing the street 

Mind you, it died, i fixed a broken wire inside, and the next day the motor burnt out  So i have just this minute ordered a Sidekick !



> I now clean a few of their cars in exchange for tea and biscuits


 Ha ha! the lunch of champions my friend :thumb:!

Just thinking about the comments thing, on witnessing the first snow foaming i attempted, my neighbour came out and said he thought the respray was going pretty badly  :lol: Quite a good one i thought, said in jest, and at least it differs from the usual fayre :thumb:


----------



## TTrev (Aug 29, 2013)

Really winds me ... put a pic up of my clio on FB over the weekend ...this reply didnt take long to show up '*M**k D*****y Fancy doing mine lo*l' ...oh! well


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

scratcher said:


> Me too, I live in a small close so I see everyone. I don't get annoyed by the comments or anything  in fact, I now clean a few of their cars in exchange for tea and biscuits :thumb: saves me making lunch on a sunday. Haha!


I just reply with a smile: As long as you bring your credit card with you, that'll
be fine. I can't understand how anyone could get grumpy over meaningless
banter - life is just too short!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> I just reply with a smile: As long as you bring your credit card with you, that'll
> be fine.


I will have to try that one out, thank you !


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

TTrev said:


> Really winds me ... put a pic up of my clio on FB over the weekend ...this reply didnt take long to show up '*M**k D*****y Fancy doing mine lo*l' ...oh! well


If something so innocent and trivial "really winds" you up, get some help fella, not good for the blood pressure.:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

It really doesn't bother me tbh it's fine, it's just people joking about.


----------



## paulbraniff77 (Jul 17, 2012)

I just reply to the people who ask :you do mine next ? with yeah so long as you bring your wallet with you !!! normally makes them walk on lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

NorvernRob said:


> One of my neighbours posted on Facebook that he timed me washing the car against his slow cooker, and the slow cooker won  He's a mate though so it was just banter.
> 
> I'm a postie, and the equivalent saying I have heard hundreds of times is 'if its a bill you can take it back' - everyone who says it seems to think its hilarious and they just made it up.


I'm a postie too, and get the exact same comments, I used to laugh it off, now I say if I had a quid every time someone said that I be a millionaire, that shuts them up haha

I live in a flat, so a shared car park, a lot of the times I get the your gonna wear a hole in the bonnet etc


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Doesn't wind me up really. Only the bloke next door who's too far up his behind. But surprisingly he said "nice work looks lovely and shiny" the other week. Did put a smile on my face.


----------



## Luffehamp (Mar 14, 2012)

My Postie often comments that if it rains on his round he'll bring me more bills the next day 


Also with the "you'll take the paint off, etc" people. These are the same people that take their car to the local £5 place that hasn't changed the water in the bucket since 1997. Chances are they'll receive more paint damage than me 

Results in confused looks with them staring at their swirly car and then back to themselves in my mirror reflection paint and the response "£150 and I'll do yours next :devil:"


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

It's just one of those things that you can't do anything about. Used to peev me, but I'm not bothered anymore. 
You know you're doing well, when the comments turn into compliments!

Had a guy walk past when I was doing a cayman at the weekend, he had to walk in and have a look around the car as it was just so gorgeous apparently! That or he was eyeing up the place to rob later on... :lol:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Was washing mine earlier and a bloke walking his dog said "you really look after that don't you?" When I replied well it did cost more than the house, he just muttered "****inell, never thought of it like that!" and pottered off....


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

As I was snow-foaming my car, someone walking passed said 
''bloody hell was it on fire?!''

:devil:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Guys I think we are forgetting here that we are the "weird" people here!

Anybody who has there car washed after a service would class that as good service. On here we cringe about it!

We're the odd ones out, always remember that


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I used the get fed up with the comments but since I've been doing a fair few turn around type cars they have actually started commenting and asking questions - genuinely interested.


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

Shall i bring mine over next? 

Yeah course along with £70 thanks lol


----------



## AlexEvansCapri (Oct 31, 2012)

never mind remarks etc what about those things we call 'neighbours' To wash my motor i have to park over the back drive (live on a corner) as thats where the water and electric is im usually alright if my old man of a neighbour over the road is out but when he pulls up he uses no thought and parks right opposite where im cleaning the car. Now i know i have no right where to tell him where to park but when i asked very politely if he could move up 5ft infront of his house so i didnt get run over every 5 mins he started gettin arsey and wouldnt shift it! now i have respect for my elders but this guys just lost every bit of respect i had for him what is it to move a car 5ft!!! - Good job i own 3 motors and a transit van oh and me mate has a nice big 7.5t wagon he'll start to see his bottom when they are all parked over the back drive  

Am i the only one to experience neighbours like this or have other people encountered it?

And rant over!


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

I love it that neighbours I never ever speak to suddenly think it's Ok to comment me when I wash my car. Everyone has hobbies and things that they get lost in and find therapeutic that nobody else understands so get off your high horse.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Millzer said:


> As I was snow-foaming my car, someone walking passed said
> ''bloody hell was it on fire?!''
> 
> :devil:


Lol. I wouldn't mind a witty comment like that. Normally it's the same old same old. On a long detail out for 4 hours you can get 4 or 5 people saying the same remark that they think is so witty and original but it's just very grating


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> Guys I think we are forgetting here that we are the "weird" people here!
> 
> Anybody who has there car washed after a service would class that as good service. On here we cringe about it!
> 
> We're the odd ones out, always remember that


So very true, sadly some just don't get it, in the main, newbies who will get over it and understand in time to come that in the great scheme of things there are far more important things to worry about.


----------

